
Software is about people, not code - mooreds
https://letterstoanewdeveloper.com/2020/01/27/software-is-about-people-not-code/
======
inkeddeveloper
Products are about people. Software is about code. Software accomplishes a
task determined by business (or people needs) defined in a product.

~~~
mooreds
I mean, what is software without a product?

